# a couple things on Farmall "A"



## toozer (Nov 22, 2009)

I while ago bought a Farmall A without a hood which I just purchased. Do I need the J-hook kit or the DZUS fasteners to put it on? Nowhere in my manuals doe's it show this. I'm also replacing the clutch and it's been a few months since I took the old one out. I can't remember wich side of the clutch faces the flywheel. Can anyone help me? 

Thanks


----------

